# Hands free faucets (best?)



## gasaman (Oct 19, 2009)

Looking for opinions and some input please. What is the best or least problematic elec. sensor faucet. I have 3 different types in my hospital now, Sloan, Chicago and Hydrotek. The maternity floor is looking at replacing all their faucets.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have had the least problems with the Chicago faucets.


----------



## gasaman (Oct 19, 2009)

Really....so far I've gotta say the Hydroteks have been the best out of the 3 I've got here. Chicago would be 2nd place w/ occasionally a sensor going bad. Any other opinions are welcome.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

I hate all of them. Period. Same with sensor triggered flushometers and towell dispensers.:furious:

If I had to choose the one that sucks the least, I'd have to say Chicago.


----------



## ReelPlumber (Jan 14, 2011)

We've had good luck with the Moen's that are made by hydrotek. Also Toto flushvalves with the generator for the batteries have been maintenanced free.


----------



## MaineiacZ06 (Mar 14, 2010)

I installed 23 Sloan's today. I like them better than Chicago Faucets. I haven't used the Hydroteks.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

MaineiacZ06 said:


> I installed 23 Sloan's today. I like them better than Chicago Faucets. I haven't used the Hydroteks.


 
*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Delta came out with a decent looking non commercial lav faucet in the Arzo line. Aside from styling, I cant comment on its functionality or install


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I have never installed one commercially, but I have noticed the sloan lav faucets with the high necks seem to have the best sensors. I hate all the other sensored stuff.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Foot controls are good but, they have to mounted to the floor like elephants will be using them. I have been to restaurants where 90lb women can rip them off the floor.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

What ever you do stay far away from the sloan optima junk!!


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

This is the junk i was talking about



http://www.sloanvalve.com/Specifications/Sloan_Optima_Plus_8113.pdf


----------



## smudge (Jan 19, 2010)

Toto flushvalves that generate their own power are great. I put in a lot of them. I don't know if they have faucets that work the same way.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

smudge said:


> Toto flushvalves that generate their own power are great. I put in a lot of them. I don't know if they have faucets that work the same way.


They Do and they also work...


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Sloan Solis isn't to bad, its solar powered. Both flush valves and faucets.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Bump. Need one for a resturant bathroom. Any recommendations?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have had a place that went with the proximity sensor faucets, (like Deltas), then went to Toto, but the biggest issue is the ones using a battery, the managers or employees have to get under the sink to change out the batteries.

So I convinced them to go with Chicago Faucets, all the electronics are in the faucet including the battery. And the batteries get about 3 years between needing to change them. Also a plus is the ability to program the faucets, like changing the sensor range, run time, run style, and a few others things you can tweak. Chicago also makes a unit that uses a hydro-electric generator (mounted in-line with the water supply) and it recharges the battery. They have had the battery in these units go 10 years before needing to be changed. This option tacks on nearly $400 bucks, so my place opted for just the standard battery operated units.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> I have had a place that went with the proximity sensor faucets, (like Deltas), then went to Toto, but the biggest issue is the ones using a battery, the managers or employees have to get under the sink to change out the batteries.
> 
> So I convinced them to go with Chicago Faucets, all the electronics are in the faucet including the battery. And the batteries get about 3 years between needing to change them. Also a plus is the ability to program the faucets, like changing the sensor range, run time, run style, and a few others things you can tweak. Chicago also makes a unit that uses a hydro-electric generator (mounted in-line with the water supply) and it recharges the battery. They have had the battery in these units go 10 years before needing to be changed. This option tacks on nearly $400 bucks, so my place opted for just the standard battery operated units.


Sloan also makes a pretty good touch less faucet installed a lot of them with no problems yes there are batteries dbl aa :from plumber pro

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> I have had a place that went with the proximity sensor faucets, (like Deltas), then went to Toto, but the biggest issue is the ones using a battery, the managers or employees have to get under the sink to change out the batteries.
> 
> So I convinced them to go with Chicago Faucets, all the electronics are in the faucet including the battery. And the batteries get about 3 years between needing to change them. Also a plus is the ability to program the faucets, like changing the sensor range, run time, run style, and a few others things you can tweak. Chicago also makes a unit that uses a hydro-electric generator (mounted in-line with the water supply) and it recharges the battery. They have had the battery in these units go 10 years before needing to be changed. This option tacks on nearly $400 bucks, so my place opted for just the standard battery operated units.


Thanks for the info. I was looking at the Toto self powered fauces.....wow on the price. Faucet cost more then my first car.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm a fan of Sloan optima. It is fairly cheap, 375 my price and parts are readily available here. Stay away from zurn they are garbage.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Zurns are absolute garbage on the sensors and way over priced. If you wash the plastic sensor plate with anything it scars up so bad the faucet becomes inoperable and it can't be replaced ,you have to buy the whole faucet again. Company we do work for has been through this twice in 2 years and refuses to let us replace them with a better faucet.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Ive installed tons of Hydrotek faucets & flushvalves. They offer solar as well. Theres a branch less than a mile from my house so for me customer service is great. Cost is very affordable and they hold up well.

http://www.hydrotekintl.com/


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Thanks for the info. I was looking at the Toto self powered fauces.....wow on the price. Faucet cost more then my first car.


The standard battery Chicago faucet can go 3 years before the battery needs changing. The hydro-electric by Toto, Sloan and a couple others use a storage capacitor that gets recharged evey time it gets used. The issue is if there is a period of time that the faucet does not run (24 to 72 hours depending on brand) the capacitor looses its charge and the device will bot work and needs to be reset.

Chicago faucet saw this issue and use a full out rechargeable battery that can go months without running and a it will still work when someone shows up.

Another thing you can get is the PDA that Chicago has that you can use to scan the faucet. It lets you check battery life, check error codes, change sensor range, change how long the unit runs while it is sensing, how log it takes to turn off after it stops sensing, set the faucet into scrub mode which lots of hospitals like since they have procedures in how long one needs to "scrub" wash their hands which is a longer run time than standard mode. You can also put it in battery saver mode where after a set time of no use it will scan once every 4 seconds instead of 4 times a second (dont hold me to some of these numbers). There is a lot more it will let you do. 

And as I said before the battery units have all electronics and battery in the faucet. You mount it to the sink, hook up your water, and remove the Laval covering the sensor and let it calibrate itself.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I installed some Sloan Optimas at a corporate headquarters full of high maintenance type people and haven't had one call back in about 6 months.


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

Toto faucets have a generator built in them so changing batteries won't b a issue go with them they r costly Walmart only uses them installed several of them with no issues got four of them been running for 4 years now going strong


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Rcplumber said:


> Toto faucets have a generator built in them so changing batteries won't b a issue go with them they r costly Walmart only uses them installed several of them with no issues got four of them been running for 4 years now going strong


 Don't think you can radio control us without proper intro here..


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Rcplumber said:


> Toto faucets have a generator built in them so changing batteries won't b a issue go with them they r costly Walmart only uses them installed several of them with no issues got four of them been running for 4 years now going strong


The generator doesn't charge the battery. Also if this particular line of flush valve isn't used for awhile you only need to flush it about 15 times and you are good to go. I have never seen a faucet not be used so I don't have anything to add for that.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The Toto faucet has a huge box that needs to be mounted under the sink. If space is an issue, these will be fun to install. As for a sink not being used, one of the places that has had an issue with the unit losing its charge, was in a bathroom with 5 sinks, and seems 3 of the 5 where used more than 2 of them.

The Toto flushvalve service page tells you when their unit loses a charge to hold in the manual flush button in for 3 to 5 seconds. Ran into this at a place that happens to have 4 water closets in one restroom. Also seen how durable these Toto Flushvalves are, this picture is of the tab were the security screw attaches to hold the top cover on.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> The Toto faucet has a huge box that needs to be mounted under the sink. If space is an issue, these will be fun to install. As for a sink not being used, one of the places that has had an issue with the unit losing its charge, was in a bathroom with 5 sinks, and seems 3 of the 5 where used more than 2 of them.
> 
> The Toto flushvalve service page tells you when their unit loses a charge to hold in the manual flush button in for 3 to 5 seconds. Ran into this at a place that happens to have 4 water closets in one restroom. Also seen how durable these Toto Flushvalves are, this picture is of the tab were the security screw attaches to hold the top cover on.
> 
> ...



There is no answer to vandalism. Those tabs are usually broken when someone only puts one of the two screws in the head. Otherwise I cannot see that tab braking as the top makes contact on all for sides.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I encounter to many problems with vandalism in Walmart bathrooms.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Plumbing Zone


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Gettinit said:


> There is no answer to vandalism. Those tabs are usually broken when someone only puts one of the two screws in the head. Otherwise I cannot see that tab braking as the top makes contact on all for sides.


Thus one had both screws installed. I never had to repair the old standard Sloan flushvalve for vandalism, and the over the handle Sloan Smooth Operator Opitma automatic flush actuator has been installed in 100s of bars with no vandalism issues. I personally do not like the design of the toto flushvalve with those two thin tabs securing the large top cover in place.

Speaking of vandalism, any electronic faucet that has the battery pack and electronic controls mounted under the sink is subjuct to vandals. I have had calls on Toto, Sloan and delta that were a no run situation and someone cut the wire from the control box to the faucet.

Chicago Faucet fixed this issue by keeping all the electronics and battery in the faucet. Which also makes installing them a breeze. Set the faucet, hookup water supplies, remove sticker covering the sensor, and let the faucet calibrate itself and you are done. No need to secure a battery box to a wall, and neatly run wires anywhere.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> Thus one had both screws installed. I never had to repair the old standard Sloan flushvalve for vandalism, and the over the handle Sloan Smooth Operator Opitma automatic flush actuator has been installed in 100s of bars with no vandalism issues. I personally do not like the design of the toto flushvalve with those two thin tabs securing the large top cover in place.
> 
> Speaking of vandalism, any electronic faucet that has the battery pack and electronic controls mounted under the sink is subjuct to vandals. I have had calls on Toto, Sloan and delta that were a no run situation and someone cut the wire from the control box to the faucet.
> 
> Chicago Faucet fixed this issue by keeping all the electronics and battery in the faucet. Which also makes installing them a breeze. Set the faucet, hookup water supplies, remove sticker covering the sensor, and let the faucet calibrate itself and you are done. No need to secure a battery box to a wall, and neatly run wires anywhere.


I am surprised by that Toto breaking then. I always wonder if it is the old plumber or plumber looking for work. J get the idiots going in and kicking/hiring things but cutting wires and removing batteries....weird.

Never did mention this tidbit. Many, not all sensors will not function properly with shiny surfaces. May not be an issue with a sink but def. an issue with flush valves and commercial stalls.


----------



## IAplumber (Mar 28, 2010)

Im for any auto faucet that the supply house has parts in stock for. As far as i am concerned they are all big pieces of crap. Toto at the top of the list of crap. Bad sensors batteries and solonoids and 1 to 2 weeks for parts!


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> Thus one had both screws installed. I never had to repair the old standard Sloan flushvalve for vandalism, and the over the handle Sloan Smooth Operator Opitma automatic flush actuator has been installed in 100s of bars with no vandalism issues. I personally do not like the design of the toto flushvalve with those two thin tabs securing the large top cover in place.
> 
> Speaking of vandalism, any electronic faucet that has the battery pack and electronic controls mounted under the sink is subjuct to vandals. I have had calls on Toto, Sloan and delta that were a no run situation and someone cut the wire from the control box to the faucet.
> 
> Chicago Faucet fixed this issue by keeping all the electronics and battery in the faucet. Which also makes installing them a breeze. Set the faucet, hookup water supplies, remove sticker covering the sensor, and let the faucet calibrate itself and you are done. No need to secure a battery box to a wall, and neatly run wires anywhere.


Toto faucets come with a steal flex line that all the wires and supply line come in well all the ones I have installed it must b a change they did in the past years if u did have one installed and Walmart has some deal worked out with toto on the fixtures it sounds good makes bidding jobs easer cause engineer can't say no and the long process starts over again


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

IAplumber said:


> Im for any auto faucet that the supply house has parts in stock for. As far as i am concerned they are all big pieces of crap. Toto at the top of the list of crap. Bad sensors batteries and solonoids and 1 to 2 weeks for parts!


I take care of 14 WM's and had only a few issues with the sensor because there was a defect and water got in them. Otherwise I think they are solid. Bad sensors were the reasons why the batteries were crapping out. If it was a warranty issue I never waited more than 3 days. I will not say that I would rather put them in before a standard faucet in some places.


----------

